# Discus Adults and fry: To pull or not to pull



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

So, My discus now have a couple dozen free swimmers hustling and bustling round them. Given it is only a matter of time before the community fish have their way with them I have decided to set up another tank for either A: the fry alone after a few more days. or B: the fry and adults now. I would prefer option B as it would seem I would sustain fewer losses of the fry in the community tank. But my question is would the adults, being shipped to a bare bottom tank get sufficiently spooked to eat the fry.

Opinions?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

well we know Im no expert, but I would go with opt B if it were me. Or remove all the fish that are potential predators for the time being. Not sure about the parents eating the fry if you move them, but if your concern is the bare bottom, maybe just add some kind of substrate in it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

B. And leave them there if the fry don't make it. They'll bring again in there and you'll be all ready for them.


----------



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

Move with the parents. If they didn't feel threatened spawning in a community tank then they won't feel threatened moving to a new tank.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

i would letthem raise this batch in the com. tank untilthe fry are big enough they dont need the parents. then i would move the parents and let them start fresh.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Your fries will appreciate the cleaner water provided by a barebottom tank I would think.


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

I would move the fry with parents in the bare bottom tank, until the fry are big enough and
start eating about anything. then I would move the parents back 
In the community tank, so that the fry will have enough room to grow.
That's just my opinion .....


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

how old are the fry?, you could separate them after only 3 days fre swimming, maybe even sooner. I have a pair that eats their fry at about 5 days old, getting ready for a new spawn, so I take them out at 3 days on the sides of the parents. They go on BBS right away.


----------

